# Office 365 >  >  Find and Replace

## fak119

I use Excel for Mac (Version 16.8) with a 365 subscription

All of a sudden, I cannot use the "Find and Replace" function anymore. The Dialog box does not even come up!

I used this function also in the following macro (within a recorded macro)

_Columns("O:O").Select
ExecuteExcel4Macro _
"FORMULA.REPLACE("","","""",2,1,FALSE,TRUE,,FALSE,FALSE,FALSE,FALSE)"_

but it won't execute it.

I'm at a loss... Thanky you for your help

Felix

----------


## copperberry

Felix, I can't speak to your Mac, but I have discovered a similar issue on my Windows machine. I would like to do a Find and Replace on a special character (line break). I used to be able to go to Find and Replace, click on the More button and choose the character on which to search. However, now, in Excel 365, Version 1712 (Build 8827.2148 (Click-to-Run), the More button is gone! Is there a work-around for this?

----------


## alansidman

@copperberry

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## alansidman

@fak119

Look at this link for the proper syntax for VBA Replace as it is different from the WS function.

https://www.techonthenet.com/excel/f...eplace_vba.php

----------


## copperberry

Sorry, Alan (and everyone else.) I have created a new thread. Thank you.

----------

